# hash from cystal



## adam420 (Apr 3, 2005)

i heard you can make hash out of the crystal left over from a (bud buster) coffee grinder is that true? and if so how?


----------



## notthecops (Apr 4, 2005)

Just press it in a press, that's all hash is, compressed crystal.

I do it with mine all the time.


----------



## adam420 (Apr 5, 2005)

press it with what?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 5, 2005)

A hash press, I guess - I don`t know what they are either.


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 5, 2005)

wonder if my 20 ton hydraulic press will do?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 5, 2005)

LOL - prolly, but you`d need a mighty fine blade to scrape it up with.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 6, 2005)

If you don't have a press........Put it in a pill bottle, put a quarter on top, and put the bottle under the leg of a table, so that the leg presses on the quarter (wich is in turn pressing the hash).  Everday, add a few books to the corner of the table to make it heavier.  Leave it there for a few days, and VOILA!!!
Here's a pic of my grinder:


----------



## automatic (Apr 6, 2005)

thats a great idea NTC, never thought of that...


----------



## notthecops (Apr 6, 2005)

That comes from the old days, when we couldn't afford the $20 for a hash press!!! lol


----------



## Goldie (Apr 6, 2005)

LOL - I would NEVER have thought of that!


----------



## notthecops (Apr 6, 2005)

Ya you would have!!!  If you got stoned enough!!!lol


----------



## Goldie (Apr 6, 2005)

Ha ha ha - I am still waiting for the day I can make some sole hash - ha ha ha!


----------

